# when can i put balloon molly fry in the main tank



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

i have 24 fry, born 11 days ago, i have them at the mo, in a 26 litre tank. but i have got another fish as we speak dropping fry in the breeder, i have another tank which is 70 litres that has a gourami, 3 balloons, dwarf gourami, and some xrays and harlequins, would it be ok to put the fry in there now? or wait a while?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

wiat till they are least 1/2 an inch or at the very least wont fit in the mouth of the largest fish u have.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If it fits in the mouth of a bigger fish, it will become a snack.


----------

